# Ipad 3 what memory size



## etaf

With the new Ipad 3 release and HD performance + 5 MB camera what memory size would you get, on the ipad 2 a lot of discussion amongst my friends has been you don't need the 64Gb 

thoughts on what memory size you would buy and why and what you would store on the device, since most can be streamed anyway 

the pricepoint of £399 or the extra £80 for 32 and another 80 for 64


----------



## DoubleHelix

It depends on what for and how you intend to use the iPad. If you've never taken pictures with a 10" digital camera, you might want to go to an Apple store and try it to get a feel for what it's like. It's not likely going to be your primary camera. If you do take pictures with it, will you permanently store them on the iPad? Or will you move them to your computer or photo sharing sites? Apps and content downloaded from iTunes are more likely to consume space than pictures.

In my opinion, very few people need more than 16GB, and the additional space probably isn't worth the cost.


----------



## etaf

how easy is it to move content off the ipad onto a Network Drive ?


----------



## DoubleHelix

Everything is done through iTunes. I've never created content on my iPad, so I have no idea. I assume it would be the same as the iPhone.


----------



## etaf

Thanks 

if you dont create content how do you use - everything streaming ?

i'm assuming subscribing to newspapers / magazines these are downloaded onto the ipad also music and any podcast 

If via itunes then i can make up playlists and sync with itunes and change the playlist depending on where i may be going and for how long - 

mmmmmm


----------



## DoubleHelix

The iPad is primarily a content consumption device. I use various apps to read web content, and I load some content from my iTunes library and delete it when I don't want it on there any longer.

If you intend to store a large iTunes library and a lot of pictures on your iPad, then get one with sufficient storage for your needs.


----------

